# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Ακου ανθρωπακο

## kutchunie

Ποσταρω εδω μερικα κομματια απο το ακου ανθρωπακο του Ραιχ. Αν οι διαχειριστες κρινουν πως η ενοτητα ειναι ακυρη ας το μεταθεσουν.

«Ξέρεις, Ανθρωπάκο, πως θα ένιωθε ένας αητός άμα έκλωθε αυγά μιας κότας; Αρχικά ο αητός νομίζει ότι θα κλωσήσει μικρά αετόπουλα που θα μεγαλώσουν. Μα εκείνο που βγαίνει από τα αυγά δεν είναι παρά μικρά κοτόπουλα. Απελπισμένος ο αητός εξακολουθεί να ελπίζει πως τα κοτόπουλα θα γίνουν αητοί. Μα που τέτοιο πράγμα! Τελικά δεν βγαίνουν παρά κότες που κακαρίζουν. Όταν ο αητός διαπιστώνει κάτι τέτοιο βρίσκεται στο δίλημμα αν πρέπει να καταβροχθίσει όλα τα κοτόπουλα και τις κότες που κακαρίζουν. Μα συγκρατείται. Κι ό,τι τον κάνει να συγκρατηθεί είναι μια μικρή ελπίδα• πως ανάμεσα στα τόσα κοτόπουλα, μπορεί κάποτε να βρεθεί ένα αητόπουλο, ικανό σαν εκείνον τον ίδιο, ένα αητόπουλο που από την ψηλή φωλιά του θ' ατενίζει μακριά κόσμους καινούριους, σκέψεις καινούριες, καινούρια σχήματα ζωής. Μόνο αυτή η ανεπαίσθητη ελπίδα κρατάει τον λυπημένο, τον αποξενωμένο αητό από την απόφασή του να φάει όλα τα κοτόπουλα και όλες τις κότες που κακαρίζουν, και που δεν βλέπουν ότι τα κλωσσάει ένας αητός, δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι ζούνε σ' ένα ψηλό, απόμακρο βράχο, μακριά από τις υγρές και σκοτεινές κοιλάδες. Δεν ατενίζουν την απόσταση, όπως κάνει ο απομονωμένος αητός.

Μόνο καταβροχθίζουν και καταβροχθίζουν, όλο καταβροχθίζουν ό,τι φέρνει ο αητός στη φωλιά. Οι κότες και τα κοτόπουλα άφησαν τον αητό να τα ζεστάνει κάτω από τα μεγάλα και δυνατά του φτερά όταν απ' όξω κροτάλιζε η βροχή και αναβροντούσαν οι καταιγίδες που 'κείνος άντεχε δίχως καμιά προστασία. Όταν τα πράγματα γίνονταν σκληρότερα, του πέταγαν μικρές μυτερές πέτρες από κάποια ενέδρα για να τον χτυπήσουν και να τον πληγώσουν. Όταν ο αητός αντιλήφθηκε την κακοήθεια ετούτη, πρώτη του αντίδραση ήταν να τα ξεσχίσει σε χίλια κομμάτια. Μα το ξανασκέφτηκε κι' άρχισε να τα λυπάται. Κάποτε, έλπισε, θα βρισκόταν - έπρεπε να βρεθεί - ανάμεσα στα τόσα κοντόφθαλμα κοτόπουλα που κακάριζαν και καταβρόχθιζαν ό,τι έλαχε μπροστά τους, ένας μικρός αητός σαν τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό.

Ο μοναχός αητός μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει εγκαταλείψει την ελπίδα. Κι' εξακολουθεί να κλωσσάει κοτόπουλα.
«Δε σʼ αγαπούν ανθρωπάκο, σε περιφρονούν, επειδή περιφρονείς τον εαυτό του. Σε ξέρουν απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά. Γνωρίζουν τις χειρότερες αδυναμίες σου, όπως θα έπρεπε να τις γνωρίζεις εσύ. Σε θυσίασαν σʼ ένα σύμβολο κι εσύ τους έδωσες τη δύναμη να σʼ εξουσιάζουν. Εσύ ο ίδιος τους αναγόρευσες αφεντικά σου και συνεχίζεις να τους στηρίζεις, παρόλο που πέταξαν τις μάσκες τους. Στο είπαν κατάμουτρα: “Είσαι και θα είσαι πάντα κατώτερος, ανίκανος να αναλάβεις την παραμικρή ευθύνη”. Κι εσύ τους αποκαλείς καθοδηγητές και σωτήρες και φωνάζεις “ζήτω, ζήτω”»,

«Σε φοβάμαι, ανθρωπάκο. Σε τρέμω, επειδή από σένα εξαρτάται το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας. Σε φοβάμαι επειδή το κυριότερο μέλημα σου στη ζωή είναι να δραπετεύεις από τον εαυτό σου. Είσαι άρρωστος, ανθρωπάκο, άρρωστος βαριά. Δε φταις εσύ γιʼ αυτό, μα έχεις υποχρέωση να γιατρευτείς. Θα ʽχες από καιρό αποτινάξει τα δεσμά σου, αν δεν ενθάρρυνες ο ίδιος την καταπίεση και δεν τη στήριζες άμεσα με τις πράξεις σου».
«Όταν ζεις για μακρύ διάστημα στο βάθος μιας σκοτεινής σπηλιάς θα σιχαθείς το φως του ήλιου. Και το πιθανότερο είναι ότι τελικά τα μάτια σου θα χάσουν τη δύναμη να αντέχουν. Να γιατί καταλήγουμε να μισούμε το φως του ήλιου>>

Ισως το κειμενο να μην ειναι καθαρα ψυχοθεραπευτικο ας πουμε, αλλα εχει νοημα να διαβαστει

----------


## elis

Αμα λεσ για πολιτικουσ κλπ ολοι καρναβαλια ειναι εμενα προσωπικα με γαμησαν ολοι απο εποχη σαμαρα εχω να δω φραγκο στη τσεπη κ χεστηκα μια χαρα περναω κι ετσι σιγα σιγα βρισκω τα βηματα μου παλι ξανα

----------


## kutchunie

Ελις για την ψυχολογια ναζισμου/ φασισμου μιλαει. Βιλχεμ Ραιχ ειναι αυτος. Αλλα ειδικα η ιστορια με τον αετο κ τα κλωσσοπουλα, εμενα μου θυμιζει λιγο διαφορες φασης που ονειροβατουσα κ η αναγκη να πιστευω σε κατι ανεφικτο για να επιβιωνω ψυχικα με εκανε να χασω την επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα και με τον εαυτο μου. Δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερω ποτε να ζησω διχως την τρελα αν εχω τα κοτσια να ζω στην πραγματικοτητα η αν αξιζει τελικα να με δομω εξ αρχης για να αυτοπροσδιοριστω υγειης ανθρωπος μεσα σε μια σπαρακτικα νοσηρη πραγματικοτητα

----------


## Constantly curious

> «Σε φοβάμαι, ανθρωπάκο. Σε τρέμω, επειδή από σένα εξαρτάται το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας. Σε φοβάμαι επειδή το κυριότερο μέλημα σου στη ζωή είναι να δραπετεύεις από τον εαυτό σου. Είσαι άρρωστος, ανθρωπάκο, άρρωστος βαριά. Δε φταις εσύ γιʼ αυτό, μα έχεις υποχρέωση να γιατρευτείς. Θα ʽχες από καιρό αποτινάξει τα δεσμά σου, αν δεν ενθάρρυνες ο ίδιος την καταπίεση και δεν τη στήριζες άμεσα με τις πράξεις σου».
> «Όταν ζεις για μακρύ διάστημα στο βάθος μιας σκοτεινής σπηλιάς θα σιχαθείς το φως του ήλιου. Και το πιθανότερο είναι ότι τελικά τα μάτια σου θα χάσουν τη δύναμη να αντέχουν. Να γιατί καταλήγουμε να μισούμε το φως του ήλιου>>
> 
> Ισως το κειμενο να μην ειναι καθαρα ψυχοθεραπευτικο ας πουμε, αλλα εχει νοημα να διαβαστει


Φοβερό, σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την αναρτηση. :):):)

----------


## kutchunie

Παρακαλω :)

----------


## pavlina

> Φοβερό, σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την αναρτηση. :):):)


Πολυ ωραιο κειμενο κοτσουνι!εμενα μου βγαζει την απελπιδα προσπαθεια καποιου ανθρωπου διαφορετικου που προσπαθει να βγουν τα ονειρα του πραγματικα αλλα που οι συνθηκες ειναι απροσφορες για την πραγματοποιηση τους εκεινις ομως συνεχιζει να αγωνιζεται παρ ολο που δεν προκειται να υπαρχει κανενα αποτελεσμα και απογοητευεται διαρκως, μονο που τα παραδειγμα του αετου δεν κολαει γιατι ο αετος ειναι το πιο περηφανο και δυνατο και ομορφο πλασμα δεν οαει με τιποτα να λυπομαστε εναν αετο

----------


## elis

Οι αετοι ειμαστε εμεισ ο καθενασ μασ απλα εσασ οσο μεγαλωνατε σασ ειπαν οτι ειστε κοτεσ εμενα απλα δε μ ειπαν τιποτα γτ δε γουσταρα να ακουσω απο μικροσ κανω κουμαντο εγω τον εαυτο μου απλα εσεισ πιστεψατε οτι ειστε κοτεσ εγω βλεπω ομωσ τουσ αετουσ εσεισ δεν μπορειτε να τουσ δειτε πρεπει καποτε να ξυπνησετε ομωσ αρκετα κοιμηθηκατε δε νομιζετε;

----------


## elis

Εχω γυρισει ολη την ελλαδα εχω δει αετουσ κι αετινεσ ενα εκατομυριο φορεσ ποια η διαφορα τουσ μαζι μου αυτοι ηταν κοιμισμενοι ποιοσ ειμαι εγω ενασ βλακασ που δε κοιμαται ποτε δεν ησυχαζω ποτε απο επιλογη γουσταρω να ξερω τι υπαρχει απο ακρη σε ακρη στον πλανητη κ τα μαθαινω μονοσ μου γτ δε γουσταρω να ειμαι κοιμισμενοσ

----------


## elis

Αυτη τι στιγμη ειμαι αγροτησ απο τουσ πρωτουσ στη δουλεια μου αμα θα ξυπνησουν οι αλλοι θα γινω τελευταιοσ μεχρι τοτε τουσ αφηνω να κοιμουνται αυτα ολα που κανω ειναι πολυ απλα δεν κανω τιποτα δυσκολο γτ αλλιωσ δε θα το εκανα γτ παιρνω φαρμακα οτι κανω ειναι πολυ απλο

----------


## Nick G

Καλησπερα ,θα μπορουσες να μου πεις elis ,τι εννοεις, αμα ξυπνησουν οι αλλοι ? θα γινω τελευταιος ,εκτενεστερα εννοω ,εαν θες και με μηνυμα εαν μπορεις ..ευχαριστω

----------


## kutchunie

Βασικα δεν ξερω αν παιζει οικτος για τον "αετο" . Η αληθεια ειναι πως ενοιωθα διαφορετικη απο το περιβαλλον μου οσο μεγαλωνα. Επισης εκρινα πως ημουν ο "αετος" της υποθεσης (δηλαδη υπηρχε αποκλιση αλλα ημουν καλυτερη απο τους αλλους). Δεν εναντιωθηκα στις "κοτισιες" πρακτικες, υπεθαλπτα τις συμπεριφορες με κρυφη ελπιδα μια "αετισια" εκφανση. Αυτο αποτελεσε το προσωπικο μου οπιο που κατεληξε σε ψυχικη νοσο. Βεβαια δεν θεωρω ακομη κ τωρα λαθος τις υποσυνειδητες επιλογες που εκανα οταν διαμορφωνομουν. Αν ειχα παρει αποφαση πολυ νωρις πως δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα, το πιο λογικο θα ηταν να μην εγραφα τωρα εδω και δεδομενου πως δεν θα γινω και κοτα μαλλον δεν θα εγραφα πουθενα. Δεν με λυπαμαι ομως, παρολη την ταλαιπωρια μου. Μπορει να καταφερνω να ευθυγραμμιζομαι καποιες φορες μεβτην κοινη λογικη, ομως δεν αλλοιωθηκα και ειμαι περιφανη γι αυτο. Επισης, δεν επαψα να ελπιζω πως καποτε θα φτασω στην ουτοπικη μου πραγματικοτητα, ομως πλεον δε βρισκω διεξοδο στο να περιμενω να δημιουργηθει ως παρθενογεννεση, επομιζομενη ολα τα λαθη της μη αρεστης σε εμενα πραγματικοτητας, εναντιωνομαι και δημιουργω, ουτε ανεχομαι ουτε υποχορω. Ειναι εντελως κουτσουνικη η οπτικη. Δεν θελω να πω πως εχεις αδικο παυλινα και χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε:)

----------


## arntaben

Απο που το πηρες αυτο το κειμενο ? Ειναι μερος ενα βι λιου η κατι αλλο η μονο του?

----------


## kutchunie

> Απο που το πηρες αυτο το κειμενο ? Ειναι μερος ενα βι λιου η κατι αλλο η μονο του?


Ειναι μερος βιβλιου arntaben . λεγεται ακου ανθρωπακο και το εχει γραψει ο βιλχεμ ραιχ. Απομονωσα καποια κομματια για την ακριβεια

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ωραιος ο μπαρμπα-ραιχ ;)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

πως πάνε τα δικα σου μπεμποαετοπουλα κουτς??

----------


## kutchunie

> πως πάνε τα δικα σου μπεμποαετοπουλα κουτς??


Μεγαλωνουν και ειναι μια χαρα. :) θα γινω κολλημενη μαμα

----------


## elis

> Βασικα δεν ξερω αν παιζει οικτος για τον "αετο" . Η αληθεια ειναι πως ενοιωθα διαφορετικη απο το περιβαλλον μου οσο μεγαλωνα. Επισης εκρινα πως ημουν ο "αετος" της υποθεσης (δηλαδη υπηρχε αποκλιση αλλα ημουν καλυτερη απο τους αλλους). Δεν εναντιωθηκα στις "κοτισιες" πρακτικες, υπεθαλπτα τις συμπεριφορες με κρυφη ελπιδα μια "αετισια" εκφανση. Αυτο αποτελεσε το προσωπικο μου οπιο που κατεληξε σε ψυχικη νοσο. Βεβαια δεν θεωρω ακομη κ τωρα λαθος τις υποσυνειδητες επιλογες που εκανα οταν διαμορφωνομουν. Αν ειχα παρει αποφαση πολυ νωρις πως δεν υπαρχει ελπιδα, το πιο λογικο θα ηταν να μην εγραφα τωρα εδω και δεδομενου πως δεν θα γινω και κοτα μαλλον δεν θα εγραφα πουθενα. Δεν με λυπαμαι ομως, παρολη την ταλαιπωρια μου. Μπορει να καταφερνω να ευθυγραμμιζομαι καποιες φορες μεβτην κοινη λογικη, ομως δεν αλλοιωθηκα και ειμαι περιφανη γι αυτο. Επισης, δεν επαψα να ελπιζω πως καποτε θα φτασω στην ουτοπικη μου πραγματικοτητα, ομως πλεον δε βρισκω διεξοδο στο να περιμενω να δημιουργηθει ως παρθενογεννεση, επομιζομενη ολα τα λαθη της μη αρεστης σε εμενα πραγματικοτητας, εναντιωνομαι και δημιουργω, ουτε ανεχομαι ουτε υποχορω. Ειναι εντελως κουτσουνικη η οπτικη. Δεν θελω να πω πως εχεις αδικο παυλινα και χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε:)


Πολυ ωραια τα λεσ εγω γνωρισσ πολλουσ αετουσ που δεν ξεραν οτι ειναι αετοι μεχρι που καποιοσ πιστεψε σε αυτουσ οσο για το πρωτοσ στη δουλεια μου μαζευω ελιεσ πεντακοσια κιλα τη μερα δυο ατομα με στρωσιμο με τα παντα κ κουβαλημα χαλαρα ειναι ο τροποσ δουλειασ τετοιοσ που γινεται χαλαρα κ δε το ξερουν ολοι αυτο εγω το κανω δεκα χρονια τωρα περενω να βγουν τα πιο καινουρια

----------


## kutchunie

Δεν ξερω βρε ελις. Εγω και δουλεια κ απ'ολα αλλα εχω αρχισει να μη την παλευω. Διαβαζω για να μην σκεφτομαι αλλα οσο διαβαζω κ οτι διαβαζω τα ιδια σκεφτομαι. Τι αετοι κ τι κοτες και γαλοπουλες. Το θεμα ειναι πως για να ζουμε σαν ανθρωποι πρεπει να γινουμε αλλοι ανθρωποι κι αυτο με χαλαει

----------


## elis

Πανε στο χωριο μου να δεισ τι γινεται ολοι ειμαστε ενασ κι ενασ αλλα δε με δεχονται οι μαλακεσ επειδη κανω βλακειεσ συνεχεια

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μεγαλωνουν και ειναι μια χαρα. :) θα γινω κολλημενη μαμα


εμαθες τα φυλλα τους?

----------


## nick cave

Ο αετός δεν είναι για λύπηση, ούτε για αυτολύπηση. Όλοι είμαστε στο βάθος αετοί που δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει τις δυνάμεις τους. Είμαστε "ριγμένοι στον κόσμο", όπως λέει ο Χάιντεγκερ και καλούμαστε να νοηματοδοτήσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι την ύπαρξή μας, αποφεύγοντας ταυτόχρονα την αλλοτρίωση από το περιβάλλον. Ζόρικο ταξίδι, μα το γεγονός ότι είναι το μόνο που έχουμε, το κάνει γοητευτικό...

----------


## kutchunie

> εμαθες τα φυλλα τους?


Αγορια ειναι!

----------


## pavlina

> Αγορια ειναι!


Μπραβο κουτσουνι θαχεις με το καλο δυο μπεμπηδες

----------


## kutchunie

Ναι παυλινα, τα κοπελια μου :)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αγορια ειναι!


χαχαχα...θα χεις 3 αντρες ερωτευμενους μαζι σου στο σπιτακι σου κοριτσακι μου!!!! με το καλο!!!:)

----------


## kutchunie

> χαχαχα...θα χεις 3 αντρες ερωτευμενους μαζι σου στο σπιτακι σου κοριτσακι μου!!!! με το καλο!!!:)


Να σαι καλα βρε Ρεα. Κι εσενα σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.

----------


## kutchunie

> Πανε στο χωριο μου να δεισ τι γινεται ολοι ειμαστε ενασ κι ενασ αλλα δε με δεχονται οι μαλακεσ επειδη κανω βλακειεσ συνεχεια



Τι χωριο ειναι αυτο που δε σε δεχονται επειδη κανεις βλακειες; το εξυπνοχωρι;ολοι κανουν μονο εξυπναδες κ ειναι τελειοι; καλυτερα που δε σε δεχονται αν ειναι τετοιοι κ ουτε εσυ να τους δεχεσαι ελις

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Να σαι καλα βρε Ρεα. Κι εσενα σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.


απο το στομα σου και στου συμπαντος το αφτι!!... χαχαχα;)

----------


## Gallowdance

Το είχα διαβάσει προ τριετίας, δε θυμάμαι το κείμενο, θυμάμαι ότι ο Ράιχ "στοχοποιεί" τον 'ανθρωπάκο' για να ανασύρει από μέσα του τον άνθρωπο και το μεγαλείο της ψυχής του! Θα το ξαναδιαβάσω κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## kutchunie

> Το είχα διαβάσει προ τριετίας, δε θυμάμαι το κείμενο, θυμάμαι ότι ο Ράιχ "στοχοποιεί" τον 'ανθρωπάκο' για να ανασύρει από μέσα του τον άνθρωπο και το μεγαλείο της ψυχής του! Θα το ξαναδιαβάσω κάποια στιγμή...


Nα το διαβάσεις gallow, είναι πολύ όμορφο βιβλίο :)

----------


## elis

> Τι χωριο ειναι αυτο που δε σε δεχονται επειδη κανεις βλακειες; το εξυπνοχωρι;ολοι κανουν μονο εξυπναδες κ ειναι τελειοι; καλυτερα που δε σε δεχονται αν ειναι τετοιοι κ ουτε εσυ να τους δεχεσαι ελις


Δε γινεται να μη τουσ δεχομαι με αυτα τα παππουδια μεγαλωσα κ με αυτα τα παιδια

----------

